# Food Safety News - 08/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 25, 2021)

*EPA ends use of pesticide chlorpyrifos on food because of human safety concerns*
By News Desk on Aug 25, 2021 12:05 am
The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency has announced that it will stop the use of the pesticide chlorpyrifos on all food for the protection of human health, particularly that of children and farmworkers. EPA Administrator Michael S. Regan said chlorpyrifos’s removal from the marketplace is “an overdue step to protect public health. Ending the use of... Continue Reading


*Ethylene oxide recalls dominate report*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 25, 2021 12:03 am
The number of food and feed risk notices reported by EU countries to the European Commission fell by more than 6 percent in 2020, according to an annual report. In 2020, there were 3,862 original notifications sent through the Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF) compared to 4,118 in 2019. The number of alert... Continue Reading


*Study outlines key points for more effective environmental monitoring*
By News Desk on Aug 25, 2021 12:01 am
Essential elements of a processing environment monitoring program have been identified by an expert group of the International Life Sciences Institute (ILSI) Europe. The aim is to help industry and regulators with targeted environmental monitoring by covering information on outbreaks, pathogens in low moisture foods, and knowledge on indicators. Past outbreaks have shown the role... Continue Reading


*Plastic pieces spur recall of more than 26 tons of chicken salads and dips*
By News Desk on Aug 24, 2021 08:29 pm
Following a consumer complaint, Willow Tree Poultry Farm is recalling more than 52,000 pounds of chicken salads and dips because of potential contamination with foreign materials. Specifically, the products may contain pieces of hard white plastic, according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The 26 tons of chicken products were produced on... Continue Reading


*New outbreaks linked to Italian style meats; one third of patients hospitalized*
By Coral Beach on Aug 24, 2021 05:47 pm
Inspectors are looking for specific sources of two new Salmonella outbreaks that have been associated with Italian-style meats. Three dozen people from 17 states have been confirmed infected so far.  A third of the patients have been so sick they had to be admitted to hospitals, according to an outbreak announcement today from the Centers... Continue Reading


*FDA inspection leads to salmon lox recall over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Aug 24, 2021 10:59 am
Loki Fish Company of Seattle, WA is recalling certain 4 oz. packages of Keta Salmon Lox because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The Keta Salmon Lox was distributed through Cherry Sprout Produce in Portland, OR, and Central Co-op and Pacific Coast Harvest in Seattle, WA. It was also sold at the University District and West... Continue Reading


*Mr. Porky pork rinds recalled in Canada as Salmonella outbreak linked to pork rinds sickens nearly 200 in UK*
By News Desk on Aug 24, 2021 10:56 am
Morgan Williams International Inc. is recalling Mr. Porky brand Original Scratchings because of potential Salmonella contamination.  According to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA), this recall was triggered by a recall in another country.  This recall comes as nearly 200 people across the United Kingdom are part of a Salmonella outbreak linked to pork scratching... Continue Reading


----------

